# Asus G72GX RBBX-05 gaming performance review with pics



## Doomtomb

Nice results but it seems that Crysis Warhead still brings systems to their knees, especially laptops. I'd say try 1600x900 at mainstream with 2xAA and that should be playable.


----------



## hitman1985

would be cool if it was possible to run a RE5 benchmark, i think its free if you just want the benchmark itself mate, im debating between the g72gx and the g73 but the g72gx performing this well i suppose would be sufficient


----------



## Tobuk

Downloading now. I'll post back with the benchmarks.


----------



## Tobuk

Alright... this is overclocked, CPU @ 2.9Ghz. GPU @ 550/950/1375

Resident Evil 5 Benchmark

DirectX 10 - 1600x900, Max settings, 4xAA
Fixed - 38FPS
Variable - 44FPS

DirectX 9 - 1600x900, Max settings, 4xAA
Fixed - 35FPS
Variable - 48FPS


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tobuk* 
Alright... this is overclocked, CPU @ 2.9Ghz. GPU @ 550/950/1375

Resident Evil 5 Benchmark

DirectX 10 - 1600x900, Max settings, 4xAA
Fixed - 38FPS
Variable - 44FPS

DirectX 9 - 1600x900, Max settings, 4xAA
Fixed - 35FPS
Variable - 48FPS


cool, thanks for running that








+rep

now i just need to get that running on a g73 and see if there is a major difference, if not, its g72gx time


----------



## Chimeracaust

How does it handle the battlefield bad company beta?


----------



## Tobuk

I posted a response in your other thread about it... It doesn't handle it well, but I think it's largely because the beta is, well... a beta. I'm pretty confident that the final release will be more accepting of less powerful systems.

http://www.overclock.net/laptops-not...g-laptops.html


----------



## Tim4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hitman1985* 
cool, thanks for running that









+rep

now i just need to get that running on a g73 and see if there is a major difference, if not, its g72gx time









I am sure that G73 will handle these games with difference 15-20% faster. But, price difference almost 700$. You will never notice difference between 60FPS and 30FPS by your eye. You saw that majority of games run smooth. So, is that insensible difference worth 700$? Other question about cooling. They say that G73 cooling system is good. In theory it looks like that. But, I havent seen any temps chrts. You can byu G72 with good cooler and still you will have 600$ to spent. But, anyway it's your decision


----------



## Tobuk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tim4* 
I am sure that G73 will handle these games with difference 15-20% faster. But, price difference almost 700$. You will never notice difference between 60FPS and 30FPS by your eye. You saw that majority of games run smooth. So, is that insensible difference worth 700$? Other question about cooling. They say that G73 cooling system is good. In theory it looks like that. But, I havent seen any temps chrts. You can byu G72 with good cooler and still you will have 600$ to spent. But, anyway it's your decision

If it were me, right now, I would buy the G73 over the G72GX.

You get a better i7 CPU, a better GPU, a better LCD (LED 1080p), a Blu-ray drive, better cooling system, and a better chassis (they finally did away with the glossy surfaces, no more fingerprints!)

That to me is very worth $600.

And visually, you might not see anything different between 30 and 60FPS. Some people do. I do, for me 40+ looks the same. 30FPS with some fancy motion blur *can* look okay, but normal 30FPS starts to look choppy to me.

However, 30FPS does not FEEL nearly as good as 60FPS. It almost any game I've ever played, on any PC, the controls from both the keyboard and mouse do not feel smooth and consistent at 30FPS. It feels almost delayed, or disconnected. At 50+, things feel great. This is true in my experience for BF1942/'Nam/2/BC1/BC2, all Source titles CS/CSS/HL2/L4D1/2/etc., UT2003/2004/3, COD:MW2, etc. etc.

Most, if not all, look fine visually. ALL games to me do not *feel* right at 30FPS.


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tobuk* 
If it were me, right now, I would buy the G73 over the G72GX.

You get a better i7 CPU, a better GPU, a better LCD (LED 1080p), a Blu-ray drive, better cooling system, and a better chassis (they finally did away with the glossy surfaces, no more fingerprints!)

That to me is very worth $600.

And visually, you might not see anything different between 30 and 60FPS. Some people do. I do, for me 40+ looks the same. 30FPS with some fancy motion blur *can* look okay, but normal 30FPS starts to look choppy to me.

However, 30FPS does not FEEL nearly as good as 60FPS. It almost any game I've ever played, on any PC, the controls from both the keyboard and mouse do not feel smooth and consistent at 30FPS. It feels almost delayed, or disconnected. At 50+, things feel great. This is true in my experience for BF1942/'Nam/2/BC1/BC2, all Source titles CS/CSS/HL2/L4D1/2/etc., UT2003/2004/3, COD:MW2, etc. etc.

Most, if not all, look fine visually. ALL games to me do not *feel* right at 30FPS.


yeah i agree with the fps difference feeling way different, i ll have to see when bb gets them instore and see if they would let me run a benchmark before purchase


----------



## Tobuk

They won't...









Initial previews have shown it getting almost 13,000 in 3DMark06. I get 11,600 with my G72. But with that i7, the G73 will plow through games a lot better than a G72 I think.

I think I linked it in a different thread, but in case you haven't seen it, a review of the G73.
http://www.notebookcheck.net/Hands-O...0.25103.0.html


----------



## Tim4

Yeah, for sure BB woun't post any benches. But, benchmarks will be posted in numeros reviews, belive me. I think that BB will sell little simplified version of G73jh. I'd say 500gb instead 1000gb, DVD instead Blu-Ray. that will decrease it's price for ~300$.
If you want, look reviews of desktop ATI HD5770, it's performance equals to mobility radeon 5870 it will give general idea of future performance.


----------



## Chimeracaust

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tobuk* 
I posted a response in your other thread about it... It doesn't handle it well, but I think it's largely because the beta is, well... a beta. I'm pretty confident that the final release will be more accepting of less powerful systems.

Just realized that this was the same system as yours. Oops =)

@op thanks for doing all this +rep nice review.


----------



## Tim4

I've posted updates in the first post. 3 games. Take a look.


----------



## Tim4

I'll try Mass Effect 2 today. I will post results later







.


----------



## Tim4

Mass Effect 2 performance DONE!!!Enjoy!


----------



## shift

Tim - what's the battery time on your Asus?


----------



## Tobuk

@ shift

Battery life under normal use (bright screen, WiFi on), it will last about 1 hour 20 minutes. If you're watching a movie or something, good luck getting an hour.

It's really not meant to run on battery. It only has an 8-cell...


----------



## shift

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tobuk* 
@ shift

Battery life under normal use (bright screen, WiFi on), it will last about 1 hour 20 minutes. If you're watching a movie or something, good luck getting an hour.

It's really not meant to run on battery. It only has an 8-cell...


Sorry to be off subject, which BTW.. peeps should know that these Laps are bad @$$!!

Thanks for your feedback though. I do my workout program in the AM and use my Asus lappy to watch the video while having it hooked up HDMI to my Plasma. I set the set to battery setting to LOW and the monitor is not on and I get ruffly 1.5 hrs on it.

*** Last question; what software do you use to burn to DVD or CDr?
I use IMGburn (free and great to use) and I was only get 50-55% on the buffer device, which is pretty bad. I finally got ahold of Asus (Which was quick when they answered the phone btw) and they were saying that more then likely that the DVD-Burner is *not*compatiable with that software and recommend me using their software that came with it. Which by the way to burn 4-gb video, it took little over 10-minutes @ 8x







(I think it is called CineNow or something like that), also I could not see the Buffer % because it's wack. I think and told them there was something wrong with that Hatachi cd-rom (which I cannot find any updates if needed / support) btw.









(My media is Verbatim (dvd+r 1-16x). Media code: MCCOO2 which is 1st class media







)

Overall.... these Asus are a beast @ Games and I usually use it over my desktop for gaming now (see system in sig below)!!


----------



## shift

*Tobuk -when you installed Crysis Warhead, did you need to install the Crysis Warhead Patch 1.1 HotFix to make it run for Win7?*


----------



## squall325

wow! Are those temps serious? Its so low... 32 idle for a laptop CPU and 50 load. What's your ambient? My old sucky laptop runs very hot.. Especially on my bed but even on the desk it stays at 50 idle.. :/


----------



## Tobuk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shift*


*Tobuk -when you installed Crysis Warhead, did you need to install the Crysis Warhead Patch 1.1 HotFix to make it run for Win7? *


I have all the latest patches for Crysis. I'm not sure if I needed that to run it though. I updated it before I ever tried playing.


----------



## Tim4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *squall325*


wow! Are those temps serious? Its so low... 32 idle for a laptop CPU and 50 load. What's your ambient? My old sucky laptop runs very hot.. Especially on my bed but even on the desk it stays at 50 idle.. :/


My ambient was 20C-21C. Laptop was on the cooler mentioned in my signature. Max and idle temps depends on ambient. For example now I am havind 28C ambient and it's idles at CPU: 35C and GPU: 52-53C. Max I've ever seen on GPU is 88C after 2 hours of Mass Effect play on native res and all high. At ambient 28C


----------



## Tim4

Bioshock 2 performance is coming tomorrow!


----------



## gsk3rd

would you mine running 3dm06 or vantage oced?


----------



## Tobuk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
would you mine running 3dm06 or vantage oced?

Here's what I get.

CPU: 2.9Ghz
GPU: 550/950/1375

3DMark06: 11,600

Vantage: P6006


----------



## Marafice Eye

Since I plan on getting this laptop this week (as long as my refund comes in) I've been following this thread. For ****'s and gigs I downloaded and ran 3Dmark06 on my current machine (HP DV6915nr) just to see what horrible score it would get.

It was able to get through the 2 graphics tests and the first CPU test (although at sub 1 fps lol) and proceeded to crash during the 2nd cpu test. SO I personally cannot wait to get the G72.


----------



## Splintah

I actually just ordered this laptop from Best Buy on Friday. I'm hoping it comes this next week. I pretty much exclusively use my laptop for playing games, and this will be a nice upgrade from my current machine, an Acer 6930g, with a 2.0 ghz core 2 duo, and a 9600m gs vid card. Not a bad machine at all, but looking forward to this upgrade so I can get some serious gaming on at my girlfriends place.


----------



## Tim4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Splintah* 
I actually just ordered this laptop from Best Buy on Friday. I'm hoping it comes this next week. I pretty much exclusively use my laptop for playing games, and this will be a nice upgrade from my current machine, an Acer 6930g, with a 2.0 ghz core 2 duo, and a 9600m gs vid card. Not a bad machine at all, but looking forward to this upgrade so I can get some serious gaming on at my girlfriends place.

Glad for you! Hope this upgrade will please you!


----------



## gin0v4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chimeracaust* 
How does it handle the battlefield bad company beta?

all high, 1440x900, shadows low, no aa/af

(i've an other laptop with exactly the same hardware







)


----------



## gin0v4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shift* 
*Tobuk -when you installed Crysis Warhead, did you need to install the Crysis Warhead Patch 1.1 HotFix to make it run for Win7?*

nope u do note have to install anything else than the game with win7


----------



## Tobuk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gin0v4* 
all high, 1440x900, shadows low, no aa/af

(i've an other laptop with exactly the same hardware







)

I run it at 1600x900 with all low settings, and I average 25-30 FPS. Lowering resolution doesn't help... Max settings I get 15-25 FPS.

The beta runs horribly. I'm hoping for better optimizing in the final release (Which EA has said it will be...)


----------



## Tim4

For sure they will!! I think that our mashine could handle this game with high settings after final release.


----------



## shift

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gin0v4* 
nope u do note have to install anything else than the game with win7









I installed the patch (just to make sure with all updates).

I beat the game fairly quickly also. LoL.


----------



## Tobuk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tim4* 
For sure they will!! I think that our mashine could handle this game with high settings after final release.

I'm not so sure about that. I'm hoping for medium at 1600x900. The game looks plenty good even at low though, so I'm not worried about the settings. I just want 40+ FPS at native resolution.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Ok, first off, bumping this back to page 1. Second, I posted this info in the review thread, and am going to start working on getting Screenshots up (although some games, the Fn+Prt Sc combo doesn't work for some reason) but I'll copy+paste it here as well.

Keep in mind this is at full stock clocking, no Overclocking what-so-ever.

I'm loving this laptop so far, seems unstoppable lol.

Games Installed so far:

Battlefield 2142 - Full Res, all settings max 80-90fps avg
Crysis - Full Res, DX10, Mix of Med/High settings 25-40fps avg
Crysis Warhead - Full Res, DX10, Mix of Med/High settings 25-40fps avg
S.T.A.L.K.E.R Shadow of Chernobyl - Full Res, all setting max 50-60fps avg
Bioshock 2 - Full Res, DX10, all settings max, 50-60fps avg
Halo: CE (for the lols and nostalgia) - Full Res, all setting max, 60+fps avg
Halo 2 - Max allowable Res currrently (1280x720), everything max, 100-200 Fps
Dragon Age Origins - Full Res, Settings almost max 25-40fps avg
Oblivion - (installed but working on my mods list and haven't played it yet)
World of Warcraft - Full Res, all settings max(except shadows), avg 80-90fps, 35-40 in Dalaran at peak times, haven't tried a raid yet.
The Sims 3 - Full Res, all settings max, 90fps avg
Roller Coaster Tycoon 3 - Full Res, all settings max 100fps solid (except when placing a premade coaster, lags here for a few seconds until you place it)
Freelancer - Haven't gotten full ws res working yet, but looks to be in the upper 70-80fps range so far.
Freespace 2(open source) - Full Res, max settings, 100+fps (until I start loading it with mods lol)
Left 4 Dead - Full Res, max settings, 50-60fps solid
Everything on the Source Engine - Full Res, max settings, 130+fps (have to vsync it due to tearing lol)
Borderlands - Full Res, everything max and turned on with 16x AS, 35-60fps.

Games to be installed soon:

Command and Conquer 3 + Kane's Wrath
Need for Speed Shift
Mass Effect
GTA IV
Sins of a Solar Empire
Frontlines: Fuel of War

So far it's looking quite good, nothing this beast can't handle. Even with Crysis not being maxed out, it runs good and looks gorgeous.

Totally do NOT regret this purchase in the least.


----------



## Tim4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye* 
Ok, first off, bumping this back to page 1. Second, I posted this info in the review thread, and am going to start working on getting Screenshots up (although some games, the Fn+Prt Sc combo doesn't work for some reason) but I'll copy+paste it here as well.

Keep in mind this is at full stock clocking, no Overclocking what-so-ever.

I'm loving this laptop so far, seems unstoppable lol.

Games Installed so far:

Battlefield 2142 - Full Res, all settings max 80-90fps avg
Crysis - Full Res, DX10, Mix of Med/High settings 25-40fps avg
Crysis Warhead - Full Res, DX10, Mix of Med/High settings 25-40fps avg
S.T.A.L.K.E.R Shadow of Chernobyl - Full Res, all setting max 50-60fps avg
Bioshock 2 - Full Res, DX10, all settings max, 50-60fps avg
Halo: CE (for the lols and nostalgia) - Full Res, all setting max, 60+fps avg
Halo 2 - Max allowable Res currrently (1280x720), everything max, 100-200 Fps
Dragon Age Origins - Full Res, Settings almost max 25-40fps avg
Oblivion - (installed but working on my mods list and haven't played it yet)
World of Warcraft - Full Res, all settings max(except shadows), avg 80-90fps, 35-40 in Dalaran at peak times, haven't tried a raid yet.
The Sims 3 - Full Res, all settings max, 90fps avg
Roller Coaster Tycoon 3 - Full Res, all settings max 100fps solid (except when placing a premade coaster, lags here for a few seconds until you place it)
Freelancer - Haven't gotten full ws res working yet, but looks to be in the upper 70-80fps range so far.
Freespace 2(open source) - Full Res, max settings, 100+fps (until I start loading it with mods lol)
Left 4 Dead - Full Res, max settings, 50-60fps solid
Everything on the Source Engine - Full Res, max settings, 130+fps (have to vsync it due to tearing lol)
Borderlands - Full Res, everything max and turned on with 16x AS, 35-60fps.

Games to be installed soon:

Command and Conquer 3 + Kane's Wrath
Need for Speed Shift
Mass Effect
GTA IV
Sins of a Solar Empire
Frontlines: Fuel of War

So far it's looking quite good, nothing this beast can't handle. Even with Crysis not being maxed out, it runs good and looks gorgeous.

Totally do NOT regret this purchase in the least.

Thanks for update. Appreciated! Waiting for screenshots.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tim4* 
Thanks for update. Appreciated! Waiting for screenshots.

Still trying to get the screenshot thing figured out. In some games, when I hit the Prt Sc button to get a screenshot, all I get from pasting it is a shot of my desktop, or a blank screen (white or black). What do you recommend for snagging shots?

Also, new update.

Test Drive Unlimited - Full Res, all settings max, no AA, 30-70fps. 30 in the city, 55-70 on the outer roads.

Need for Speed Shift - Full Res, all settings max, no AA, 25-35fps.

Still have some games on the "to-do" list and will get to them, just trying to get this screenshot issue worked out.


----------



## Tim4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye* 
Still trying to get the screenshot thing figured out. In some games, when I hit the Prt Sc button to get a screenshot, all I get from pasting it is a shot of my desktop, or a blank screen (white or black). What do you recommend for snagging shots?

Also, new update.

Test Drive Unlimited - Full Res, all settings max, no AA, 30-70fps. 30 in the city, 55-70 on the outer roads.

Need for Speed Shift - Full Res, all settings max, no AA, 25-35fps.

Still have some games on the "to-do" list and will get to them, just trying to get this screenshot issue worked out.

Have you tried fraps it could make screenshots in every game.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tim4* 
Have you tried fraps it could make screenshots in every game.

Good point, I always use fraps, but mainly just to monitor my fps, never used it for screenshots. Will have to start doing that once I'm not running anything in the background like I am right now lol.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Ok, so here's the first bit. This is Bioshock 2

I'll post up all the shots since they show different things. I don't have a combat shot yet, mainly because I don't remember to hit F10 in combat lol, but rest assured the fps doesn't drop much lower than mid-upper 40s.

Also remember, this is stock clocking, no overclocking whatsoever. Also I had uTorrent running in the background (not a system hog as much as it is a bandwidth hog, but figured it should be mentioned.)

Edit: Note about the settings screen. "Force Global Lighting" didn't drop my fps, it just made it look... washed out and fugly, so I turned it off. Also, I have NO idea what "3D Stereo Vision" is, so I left it off. Anyone know what it does exactly?

Edit2: Nevermind, looked it up on google, it's for nVidia's 3d vision stuff.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Next up. Dragon Age: Origins.

I know I can get better fps with some overclocking, and bumping the AA back down to none, but it runs fine, looks good, and even in combat it doesn't drop below 24fps.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Next group of shots from DAO, wanted to get a variety, hard to do since I'm barely a few hours into the game.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Up next. S.T.A.L.K.E.R: Shadow of Chernobyl

Everything is maxed except AA, this series doesn't handle AA well.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Next batch from S.T.A.L.K.E.R


----------



## Tim4

Nice!!!!Awaiting other games!!!


----------



## Marafice Eye

Last one for tonight is Test Drive Unlimited. Oddly enough the settings are very limited lol. 4x AA is the highest the game has.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Last 3 from TDU. As you can see, a nice solid 40-60fps.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Ok, Next up NFS: Shift.

Note: Do NOT play this with mouse/keyboard. No analog input really sucks for throttle/brake/steering lol. I use a wired 360 controller and it's awesome.

All settings are max, no AA. All shots are from inside the cockpit (only way to play if you ask me







)

Overall, nice 30-45ish fps with stock clocking. If I OC'd a bit, I could probably kick on some AA, but it's good enough for me as it is.


----------



## Tim4

Wow! *Marafice Eye* +rep. Very nice work!


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tim4*


Wow! *Marafice Eye* +rep. Very nice work!










Lol thanks, Still got more to do. Takin a break tho, gott a busy couple days coming up. After that I'll toss some more up.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Couldn't sleep well, so next up I've got Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising
I have this game on 360 as well and love it, I can push this game pretty good on this laptop.

All settings high except shadows (shadows are always hard on systems), no AA, 4x AS, Full Res.

30-50fps on average. upper 20s sometimes in combat, depends on proximity of explosions and such. Even I'm a bit surprised at how well it runs.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Ok, let's go with more recent stuff. This is S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Call of Pripyat

Lots of settings in this one. I only just installed this so I'm not far into the game yet.

First 4 pics are all the settings.


----------



## Marafice Eye

And now 5 pics from the game, runs damn well at 30-50fps in DX10.


----------



## aapocalypse

does anybody know if I can upgrade this processor to the Core 2 Quad q9000 like its big brother has. I can't find any info about this.


----------



## Tobuk

You can, but I believe it takes a BIOS update. Iit is likely not worth the cost at all though. The overclocked Core 2 Duo is plenty fast for the 260m GTX.


----------



## hassinator

Sorry it this post is of topic, but I could really use some help.
I've always loved the Battlefield series and look forward to the new ones coming out, i.e. Bad Company 2 and 1943. I was hoping to get a laptop that could run these games smoothly for under $1000. I've never bought a gaming laptop before and I find the graphic cards confusing. Is this basically the same laptop that this thread is talking about?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16834220707

Any drawbacks to this computer that might make it not worth buying, example: screen resolution?
If this computer isn't going to run these game smoothly, should I wait to save up and get a Laptop with a better Graphic Card and processor, i.e. i7 & ati 5870m?

Thanks


----------



## Tobuk

The G71 is the exact same performance-wise as a G72. With the BC2 Beta, I had pretty bad performance with my G72. I'm pretty sure the final release will perform better, but I might save up and buy a new laptop.

It's fairly likely that Best Buy will get a stripped version of the new G73, which has a core i7 + 5870m. It's price will likely be around $1200.

Right now, for the money, you won't find a better laptop than the G71/G72 (although I would get the G72... had some minor updates that make it better than the G71, even though performance is the same.)


----------



## hassinator

Between these 2 computers (other than price) the only 2 major differences that I can detect are:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16834220669

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16834220707

1) Intel Core 2 P8700 vs Intel Core 2 Quad Q9000 2.0G
2) Screen Resolution: (1440 x 900) vs (1920 x 1080)

Will these cause noticeable differences in gaming terms that would justify the increase of price by $500?


----------



## Tobuk

No, absolutely not worth the price jump. I would honestly order the G72GX-RX05 from Best Buy. It's $999, and you get a 1600x900 screen. Plus, the G72 chassis is better than the G71... has a chiclet keyboard that is LED backlit, better cooling, and a few other changes.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Ok, something I know you've all been wondering about. Battlefield: Bad Company 2!!

Yes this is a non-legit copy. I downloaded it to see how well it will run on this thing. I full intend to buy a copy (2 infact, 1 for pc, 1 for 360), because we all know this is about the multiplayer.

These shots all pretty much all from the first campaign mission (wanted to get them uploaded asap.)

I am VERY VERY happy with how well this runs at the settings I have it on.

All max except shadows (low) and HBAO is off. Full res. 4x AA, and 4x AS.

I average 30-upper 40s with these settings, dropping to upper 20s in parts with large, nearby explosions.

Also remember, this is with no overclocking of any kind


----------



## Marafice Eye

Next set of shots.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Last 2


----------



## Tobuk

Well that's good to hear. The beta was awful, but I was pretty optimistic that the game would run great with at least medium settings.


----------



## Br0klyn

can someone please post gta 4 benchmark/screenshots or say me fps,and how it runs,im thinking about buying it


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Br0klyn* 
can someone please post gta 4 benchmark/screenshots or say me fps,and how it runs,im thinking about buying it

Funny you ask this, I just got this installed the other day. Give me a few min to boot it up and I'll try and get some shots of the benchmark.


----------



## Marafice Eye

I now see why people complain that this game has awful optimization. I ran the benchmarks at a few settings. and the difference between fully maxed, and full minimum (at max res always) was 7 fps.

In all but the maxxed test, Vehicle Density and Shadow Density(both not shown) were at 0.

In the Maxxed test, they were full. The reason the view distance is only 66 in the Maxxed test is due to the fact that based on my video card, that's as far as the game would let me raise it.


----------



## billrivas

Hey Tobuk, Marafice Eye and Tim4, really thanks for this topic. + rep for you guys!

My brother is working in US and I was looking for a great laptop to work with a big screen, and a nice video card to play my games like Crysis, ME 2, Bioshock 1 and 2, Half Life series, NFS Shift, iracing and Mw2.

IÂ´ve search all the web for reliable laptops and brands. Read a lot of testimonials from users on amazon, and Best buy sites, but here IÂ´ve found the real deal.

Very cool pictures and analysis from this G72.

Of course you have to balance your choice..... The g73 is about to get shipped to the stores, ok... but My brother is coming back to Brazil tomorrow, and with the limit of 500 bucks to bring eletronics, a machine of 1.500+ will be saulty at all to handle with all taxes.

So I made my decision, and he pick my G72 on best buy yesterday at night!!!!









IÂ´ve read some reviews talking about BSOD, but for me, the errors seems to be some sort of user + wrong configuration thing...

Read a lot of really nice reviews from all around, about itÂ´s quality and speed.

So excited to get my finger prints on this baby
















When it come here in my house I will try to out more of my impressions about it and some screens of my games running.

Do you guys have some tips about the day-by-day use, or face some problem with it...??

Really thank for your posts on this thread. It help me a lot to make my decision and save up to 800 bucks with Custom taxes....

I will enjoy this machine very much. I made some search for the I5 or i7 laptops, but it was so hard to find a nice pack full of vantages under U$ 1000...

Hp, Sony, Toshiba, Dell... all has some core i5/i7 products, but if you put all the pieces together and hits = it wonÂ´t fit the budget.

IÂ´m really thank to Asus, due its effort to deliver real gaming products trying to listen what we want.









Well, just wait till monday to get this super strong baby rocking out on my room!!!!!


----------



## Marafice Eye

Lol, I fully agree that BSOD's are mainly due to user error, or program incompatibility. I've gotten 1 BSOD with this laptop, and that was from something I messed up during an install.

Grats on your new machine, you'll enjoy it, I know I enjoy mine lol.


----------



## Tobuk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *billrivas* 
So excited to get my finger prints on this baby
















Trust me, you *will* get your finger prints all over the laptop...


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tobuk*


Trust me, you *will* get your finger prints all over the laptop...










He's not kidding lol. I got tired of having to wipe it down every 5 min so I just let them build up for a few days now before I wipe it clean lol.


----------



## Tobuk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*


He's not kidding lol. I got tired of having to wipe it down every 5 min so I just let them build up for a few days now before I wipe it clean lol.


I clean it once a week... maybe. Only thing I don't clean is the touchpad because it gets sticky when it's clean.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tobuk*


I clean it once a week... maybe. Only thing I don't clean is the touchpad because it gets sticky when it's clean.


I don't use the touchpad so I clean it anyway.


----------



## Roguewave

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tobuk*


The G71 is the exact same performance-wise as a G72. With the BC2 Beta, I had pretty bad performance with my G72. I'm pretty sure the final release will perform better, but I might save up and buy a new laptop.

It's fairly likely that Best Buy will get a stripped version of the new G73, which has a core i7 + 5870m. It's price will likely be around $1200.

Right now, for the money, you won't find a better laptop than the G71/G72 (although I would get the G72... had some minor updates that make it better than the G71, even though performance is the same.)


Hey when will g73 be out on best buy or any other major retail stores? And for $1200?! thats a big diff from current retail price($1599-$1699)


----------



## Tobuk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Roguewave* 
Hey when will g73 be out on best buy or any other major retail stores? And for $1200?! thats a big diff from current retail price($1599-$1699)

Don't really know when they will show up, but Best Buy traditionally gets a stripped version of the G series laptops. No Blu-Ray, smaller resolution screen, etc. etc.

Normally they are around $1200-1300 new.


----------



## Roguewave

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tobuk* 
Don't really know when they will show up, but Best Buy traditionally gets a stripped version of the G series laptops. No Blu-Ray, smaller resolution screen, etc. etc.

Normally they are around $1200-1300 new.

$1200-$1300 new?!?! Where?!?!?


----------



## Roguewave

@ Marafice Gamer:
Hey dude how does Battlefield bad company 2 run on ur g72gx? Cuz im probably gonna get one soon and i want to know how well it runs on it. U posted pics of ur gameplay of it at near max settings and u said u got upper 20's to upper 40's fps, which is not bad since that game is demanding, but not great as well. If i were to run it at medium settings then it should run perfectly smooth right? Like 60+ fps?


----------



## Tobuk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Roguewave* 
$1200-$1300 new?!?! Where?!?!?

They're not out yet. Best Buy has always gotten the "bottom line" G-series laptops, and with the G7x series, they've always started at $1200-1300. No one knows yet when they will show up.


----------



## Tobuk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Roguewave* 
@ Marafice Gamer:
Hey dude how does Battlefield bad company 2 run on ur g72gx? Cuz im probably gonna get one soon and i want to know how well it runs on it. U posted pics of ur gameplay of it at near max settings and u said u got upper 20's to upper 40's fps, which is not bad since that game is demanding, but not great as well. If i were to run it at medium settings then it should run perfectly smooth right? Like 60+ fps?

Medium settings will not run at 60+ FPS. Even low settings at native resolution won't pull that. I can do a FPS log today or tomorrow probably, but it should average the the 40's. Medium settings does prevent those dips into the 20's though.

I play things smoothly with medium settings and 2xAA at 1600x900.


----------



## Roguewave

You can run it with 2x AA and 1600X900 res cuz u overclocked urs(urs is 2.9ghz?) for more power. How about non-overclocked one/standard one(like the one u get straight off best buy, with 2.53ghz). If it were to run w/o any AA and at a lower resolution(maybe even 1024x768, which is still ok) then it should be fine right?(fine by my standards means 50-60 fps)


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tobuk*


Medium settings will not run at 60+ FPS. Even low settings at native resolution won't pull that. I can do a FPS log today or tomorrow probably, but it should average the the 40's. Medium settings does prevent those dips into the 20's though.

I play things smoothly with medium settings and 2xAA at 1600x900.


See I'm so used to having a crappy system that I can easily tolerate dips into the 20's. It doesn't happen to me often enough to warrant dropping my settings, it just looks too damn nice.

I may drop the AA back down to 2x, or mess with the settings a tad bit, but unless I start really seeing suffering performance, I think I'm going to stick with the settings where they are.

I like a nice balance of looks and fps. If something looks great, but runs like crap, its not worth it. If something runs great but looks like crap, its not worth it. So I've struck a happy medium.

I honestly don't get the obsession with 60fps. Movies and tv use 24 or 30fps. The human eye sees clearly at 30. So why the obsession with 60? I'd rather be able to see something clearly and smoothly at 30, than something crappy and smoothly at 60. Just a personal thing I guess.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roguewave*


You can run it with 2x AA and 1600X900 res cuz u overclocked urs(urs is 2.9ghz?) for more power. How about non-overclocked one/standard one(like the one u get straight off best buy, with 2.53ghz). If it were to run w/o any AA and at a lower resolution(maybe even 1024x768, which is still ok) then it should be fine right?(fine by my standards means 50-60 fps)


Good lord 1024x768? That would look awful on a widescreen. At the least I would run it at 1280x720.

Honestly, I would just try out different settings when you get yours, because I don't want to mess with mine right now, they're right where I want them. Tobuk might try a few. My point is, it runs, and it runs great, find the mix that suits you.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Ok, so Tobuk man, I don't know what's up on your end.. I just dropped everything to low, AA/AF to 1x, still at 1600x900 with no overclocking, and was pulling a solid 50-60, even in combat, with the occasional dips. Even then it never dropped below 45fps. I still think something is up with your system, but what it is I don't know.


----------



## Tobuk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye* 
Ok, so Tobuk man, I don't know what's up on your end.. I just dropped everything to low, AA/AF to 1x, still at 1600x900 with no overclocking, and was pulling a solid 50-60, even in combat, with the occasional dips. Even then it never dropped below 45fps. I still think something is up with your system, but what it is I don't know.

I'll do a few benchmarks in MP right now and edit this in a bit.

Edit:

EA dropped my connection... So I only got half the benchmarking done. I did find a good article about GPU comparisons in BC2. Essentially, there is almost no difference in visuals and performance between high and medium settings. Low settings offer a good boost in performance. Also, lowering the resolution doesn't really do much once you're below that 1600x900 area. And overclocking the CPU can help at lower resolutions, but I'm not sure the 15% offered by ASUS is enough to do much.
http://www.techspot.com/article/255-...2-performance/

Keep in mind that a GTX 260m is comparable to the 9800 GT on their benchmark list.

For now, Medium settings (Low shadow) with 2xAA seems to work best for me. Although after doing some benchmarking on low, I might play there. It really is a lot smoother.


----------



## Marafice Eye

You know, there is something else you can try to up your fps. The sound seems to be quite cpu intensive. Perhaps lowering the quality of sound will free up a bit more of the processor and allow it to run smoother.


----------



## Tobuk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye* 
You know, there is something else you can try to up your fps. The sound seems to be quite cpu intensive. Perhaps lowering the quality of sound will free up a bit more of the processor and allow it to run smoother.

Even on system with dedicated cards (like X-fi), the sound is technically on "low" quality. You have to go into the settings.ini and change it to high.

It was interesting to read that benchmark though... almost no visual or performance change between medium and high. Sorta weird.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Roguewave* 
You can run it with 2x AA and 1600X900 res cuz u overclocked urs(urs is 2.9ghz?) for more power. How about non-overclocked one/standard one(like the one u get straight off best buy, with 2.53ghz). If it were to run w/o any AA and at a lower resolution(maybe even 1024x768, which is still ok) then it should be fine right?(fine by my standards means 50-60 fps)

And sorry, I never answered this post. I don't play with the CPU overclocked all the time. More often then not, it's at the stock 2.53Ghz. Low settings *will* get you butter smooth play (and the game really does look pretty good even on low), but you won't hold 60 FPS all the time.


----------



## Penryn

I onder why my G51 has 50C idle temps on the P7350 2Ghz.... Smaller case?


----------



## Tobuk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Penryn* 
I onder why my G51 has 50C idle temps on the P7350 2Ghz.... Smaller case?

That, or just a different cooling system. The G72 cooling system is beefed up, because they had heat issues with the G71. And really, that is fine for idle. What you don't want to see is 80C under load.

Edit:

So here's a quick Bad Company 2 low vs. high settings benchmark. I played in a low ping, full 32 player server on Atacama Desert. I also did both tests while running around the same area on the map (back and forth between flags A and B)

Settings on low, 1xAA, 1xAF, no Vsync/HBAO, 1600x900
Min FPS: 34
Max FPS: 83
*Average: 48*

Performance on low feels great. FPS in heavy fighting never drops below 30, and it looks perfectly smooth all the time.

Settings on high, 2xAA, 1xAF, no Vsync/HBAO, 1600x900
Min FPS: 14
Max FPS: 48
*Average: 27*

Needless to say, 27 is not smooth. It's probably bearable for some, especially those used to low end system (hey, I rocked BF1942 on an intel integrated GPU and thought 25 FPS was amazing,







)

I personally play on medium settings, low shadows, 2xAA.


----------



## Penryn

Maybe I will run some benches on my G51, just to see where my temps sit compared to the G72 and to give an idea to those who want the smaller formfactor.


----------



## Roguewave

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye* 
Ok, so Tobuk man, I don't know what's up on your end.. I just dropped everything to low, AA/AF to 1x, still at 1600x900 with no overclocking, and was pulling a solid 50-60, even in combat, with the occasional dips. Even then it never dropped below 45fps. I still think something is up with your system, but what it is I don't know.

Yo so dude, as long as demanding games like BFBC2 can run smoothly w/o crashes/lockups/error messages or extreme dips in fps during intense gameplay on the g72gx then ill be happy with it and wont regret getting something else, which honestly there isnt any system that compares with it at the same price.


----------



## Roguewave

So can anyone answer my question, i was wondering if high end games like bfbc2 or any future games will be able to run fine w/o error messages/crashes or big dips in fps during intense gameplay on the g72gx. If it can, then ill be extremely pleased


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Roguewave* 
So can anyone answer my question, i was wondering if high end games like bfbc2 or any future games will be able to run fine w/o error messages/crashes or big dips in fps during intense gameplay on the g72gx. If it can, then ill be extremely pleased

I haven't had any errors or crashes with BC2, only the stupid EA server issues.

Haven''t had any other issues with games really, just Oblivion and Fallout 3 and that's due to the mods I put on having issues.

So far everything has been stable, only a few hiccups with some older games but that's to be expected.


----------



## Tobuk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Roguewave* 
So can anyone answer my question, i was wondering if high end games like bfbc2 or any future games will be able to run fine w/o error messages/crashes or big dips in fps during intense gameplay on the g72gx. If it can, then ill be extremely pleased

Yeah it can. BC2 runs great on Medium-ish settings. Other high end games like GTA4 and Crysis also run fine. Not at super high detail, but they run smoothly.


----------



## Roguewave

KK thx alot for answering my q's and raising my confidence in getting this system, +reps to both of you, marafice and tobuk


----------



## DrHacker

Hi All Overclocking experts. i got a noob question:

Can i increase the Max amount of ram for my ASUS G72GX RBBX-05 Laptop? Actually i got 6 Gb. RAM. i want the double. its posible?

there is a Bios mod or something? or the max ammount depends on hardware?

thanks a lot.

best regards.


----------



## Roguewave

Ive heard there was some wireless issues with the g72 and how it disconnects sometimes. Is this a big issue or is it just for people who screwed with their settings? Also one thing im not liking about g72 is its bulkiness and battery life, does having a core i5/7 processor improve battery life for laptops?


----------



## Tobuk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Roguewave* 
Ive heard there was some wireless issues with the g72 and how it disconnects sometimes. Is this a big issue or is it just for people who screwed with their settings? Also one thing im not liking about g72 is its bulkiness and battery life, does having a core i5/7 processor improve battery life for laptops?

I've never had any wireless issues with my G72.

Mobile Core i7 CPUs have the same wattage as typical Core 2 Duos, ranging from 25-45 watts. C2D's are in the same wattage range. However, i7's are faster while using the same amount of power.

I believe i7's are better at lowering their power usage when idling though.


----------



## Roguewave

Ok good to know that you arent suffering from wireless issue that seems to be effecting quite a bit of g72 owners, cuz i dont want that happening to me if i get my g72. There is also a problem where if it goes to sleep mode, it pretty much stays in sleep mode and will not go back unless you reboot it again. Is this true or just for people who screw around with their settings?


----------



## Tobuk

Mine will wake from sleep just fine, but 3D performance suffers greatly, which I think happens for most everyone. A restart solves any 3D problems.


----------



## Ninja900Rider

Bad Company 2 is running smooth and looks awesome here. Setup: 1600 x 900, medium preset setting, 2xAA, 4xAF, high texture, low shadows.. 35-50+ FPS steady with some drops due to effects. Best Buy model nothing overclocked but win 7 optimized which may have helped a little using these sites' tweaks www.blackviper.com and http://techtalk.pcpitstop.com/2009/0...-7-tweak-guide Latest Nvidia beta driver. 3dmark06 10,200 stock. For some reason I haven't figured out yet my external monitor at the same res was getting lower FPS than the laptop's LCD. An initial update to the Nvidia drivers led to random BSOD. Doing a complete uninstall of the video drivers and PhysX using driversweeper and other methods to make sure, then reinstalling them fixed that. Or returning to the Asus version. No more BSOD. Loving the machine, best bang for the buck! Happy playing


----------



## shift

_Hey whats your guys highest / max temps while playing games?

Mine used to be 80'ish and now I got as high as 95. This is playing the new pc game that came out called Metro 2033._


----------



## Tobuk

I never go over 85C with stock cooling. I stay lower when I use my Cryo LX.


----------



## Roguewave

I heard on a forum thread on notebookreview.net there will be two variants of g73's coming to best buy on 4/4/10. the 05 variant, which will be about $1200 but will have less powerful specs than regular g73. and the 09 variant, which is same as regular g73, i dont know if it has blue ray or not. But if they do actually come out on that day on BB's website then im going for the 05 one.


----------



## pn0yb0i

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tobuk* 
I never go over 85C with stock cooling. I stay lower when I use my Cryo LX.

Ditto dude - that is if your ambient room temps are very comfortable.

Im assuming these are stock clocks as GPUz says im @ 500MHz core


Also something has been bothering me - HOW CAN I MANUALLY SET FAN SPEED? Speedfan / Rivatuner don't give me any fan control.


----------



## Tobuk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pn0yb0i* 
Ditto dude - that is if your ambient room temps are very comfortable.

Im assuming these are stock clocks as GPUz says im @ 500MHz core


Also something has been bothering me - HOW CAN I MANUALLY SET FAN SPEED? Speedfan / Rivatuner don't give me any fan control.

A lot of laptops lock you out of fan control. I'm not sure if there is a work around for the G72 or not. I've never cared enough to search around for one.


----------



## SICK WICKED CLOWN

Hey i just bought a used asus g72gx-rbbx05 and dont know **** about it can i get some advice to what i can and cant do with this rig ???


----------



## austus1982

I just figured out on how to activate my overclock. Did anyone else have trouble with this? What a badass laptop tho especially once you dial in on the picture settings.


----------



## austus1982

I purchased the Best Buy version of the G72 and I heard that it will not overclock, THAT IS FALSE!!!! With a little tweeking to the Asus utility folder it will enable a full 15% overclock. Anyone with questions feel free to ask. I don't know where the bad info about it being limited to 2.53ghz came from. It runs and tests stable at 2.88ghz


----------



## SICK WICKED CLOWN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *austus1982* 
i just figured out on how to activate my overclock. Did anyone else have trouble with this? What a badass laptop tho especially once you dial in on the picture settings.

hey share info do a step buy step dor all to do !!!!


----------



## Tobuk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *austus1982* 
I purchased the Best Buy version of the G72 and I heard that it will not overclock, THAT IS FALSE!!!! With a little tweeking to the Asus utility folder it will enable a full 15% overclock. Anyone with questions feel free to ask. I don't know where the bad info about it being limited to 2.53ghz came from. It runs and tests stable at 2.88ghz

For some clarification, the quad-core found in the G72GX-RX09 will not overclock using turbo gear. The dual-core in the overclocks just fine.


----------



## Lindblum

Hey everybody.

I also have the Asus G72gx. Therefore I have a question: I made the Benchmark Test for FF XIV yesterday and my result was 2300 on low. On the squareenix site it says that FF XIV is Playable with 2300 (it is not written if its smoothly playable or with a lot of freezing etc).

On the other hand, I have read that some people played the Beta on the Asus G72gx without any major problems.

Has anyone of you played FF XIV (maybe the full game, not just the Beta) on the g72gx?

PS: I really apologize if my English is not that good. IÂ´m from Austria^^.


----------

